
Megavideo could be profitable for the copyright owners - mikiane
https://plus.google.com/109330994315471456295/posts/j9RdSJGT1w6
======
nextparadigms
I was also pretty surprised they asked for _only_ $500 million. They usually
calculate the damage into tens of billions or even _trillions_ of dollars:

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/223431/riaa_thinks_limewire_o...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/223431/riaa_thinks_limewire_owes_75_trillion_in_damages.html)

Maybe they finally realized how ridiculous they sounded when asking for that
much. Still, this only makes me think that the damage is _much_ lower still
than the $500 million number.

